

Write because you are a nobody - ryan90
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/107110088123/write-because-you-are-a-nobody

======
pmoods
I feel their is a great amount of importance is writing from the nobodies but
it's sometimes tougher for people to convey failure.

To read on success is motivational but to read on failure can be
psychologically negative and if not conveyed properly by the writer, can Be
more difficult to take as much away from.

If written the proper way, including clear lessons or particular anecdotes
though it clearly can be very beneficial.

